# What Music do you listen to?



## Vicious (Apr 27, 2009)

Title says it all. My personal taste is heavy stuff and premo-screamo but I also like old school motown songs.

Some bands I like:
Alice in Chains
Breaking Benjamin
Disturbed
Nightwish
Chevelle
Bullet for my Valentine
Mudvayne
Slipknot
The Birthday Massacre
Metallica (mostly older stuff)
Foo Fighters
Incubus
Soundgarden
Red
AFI
Linkin Park
The Offspring
Audioslave
Pink Floyd
The Chili Peppers
Smashing Pumpkins
Seether
Tool
30 Seconds to Mars
Shinedown
System of a Down
Trapt
The Temptations


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 27, 2009)

Techno/Dance/Electronica

I have too many artists to name.

but I do love classic rock, and enjoy rap. i pretty much like all music


----------



## sop (Apr 27, 2009)

Vicious said:


> Title says it all. My personal taste is heavy stuff and premo-screamo but I also like old school motown songs.
> 
> Some bands I like:
> Alice in Chains
> ...



From this list I like:
Slipknot
Metallica
Foo Fighters
The Chili Peppers
The Temptations


----------



## Sapphyre (Apr 27, 2009)

Rock (harder the better), adult alternative, rap, and thanks to an old partner, I'm getting more and more into techno/electronica.


----------



## WarDance (Apr 28, 2009)

Off the top of my head:

Red Hot Chili Peppers
311
Sublime
Jack Johnson
Dave Matthews
Phish
Bob Marley
Toots and the Mytals
The whole Marley Family
Hot Buttered Rum
Railroad Earth
Widespread Panic


----------



## Meursault (Apr 28, 2009)

I'll just copy from my Facebook page:
Air, Amon Tobin, A Perfect Circle, Aphex Twin, Benny Benassi, Brad Sucks, Boards Of Canada, Bob Marley (and The Wailers), Citizen Cope, The Cure, Daft Punk, Depeche Mode, DJ Shadow, The Dropkick Murphys, Eric Clapton, E.S. Posthumus, essentially all forms of chant, Freezepop, Gogol Bordello/J.U.F., Infected Mushroom, Jonathan Coulton, Marty O'Donnell, NIN, The Pogues, The Prodigy, Radiohead, Raymond Scott's "Soothing Sounds for Baby" albums, Shostakovich, $lave$tate, theINFORMATI, Tool, Ulrich Schnauss, Yuki Kajiura

I also can't get enough of Mozart's _Requiem_.


----------



## mikeN (Apr 28, 2009)

les savy fav, cursive, the cure, depeche mode, interpol, gaslight anthem, Cocteau twins, Isis, pelican, sonic youth, m83.


----------



## reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

Anything 10 years or older. Real music has not been made since then!!


----------



## FTRPO (Apr 28, 2009)

Anything country and I am happy.


----------



## mikie (Apr 28, 2009)

reaper said:


> Anything 10 years or older. Real music has not been made since then!!



Couldn't agree more.  Computers took over singing from then on.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 28, 2009)

Everything. It's very difficult for me to find something that I do NOT like. 

That said, it really depends on my mood. I listen to a lot of metal, jazz, blues, alternative, country, and electronica. My drive home from work in the morning is usually accompanied by music I'd expect to hear on the TV show _House_... Partially because some of it is from the soundtrack  It helps me wind down.


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 28, 2009)

reaper said:


> Anything 10 years or older. Real music has not been made since then!!


I feel pretty much the same.  Although there may be a few that's good.  Most of my music collection is 80's stuff.  I listen to most music.  I like some I hate some but I'll listen to it.


----------



## EmsPrincess* (Apr 28, 2009)

I listen to all kinds - have over 300 on mp3 for running purposes...

EMINEM
Sarah Brightman
Pretenders
Van Halen
Kanye West
Lil Wayne
"Grunge Rock"
Some 80's Stuff
Some country
Military Cadence


----------



## minneola24 (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't listen to music really,

But when I do it is

Sigur Rós
Explosions in the Sky
múm

(2 are Icelandic)


----------



## Sasha (Apr 28, 2009)

Anything and everything. A good song is a good song, but I tend to shy away from country, anything that screams into the microphone and emo death metal.

However, my mp3 player currently has no music on it, but the comedy routines of Robin williams, Chris rock, Wanda Sykes and Lewis Black.


----------



## exodus (Apr 28, 2009)

lol!

Funny timing of this post... I sent this song to one of my chick friends saying it reminded me of her eyes. She said, "I have blue eyes!"... CRAP! xD  -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0FP1Y7Cuq0


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2009)

reaper said:


> Anything 10 years or older. Real music has not been made since then!!





FTRPO said:


> Anything country and I am happy.



Combine these two and you have got real music.

Also, being a piano player I like classical stuff as well.


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 28, 2009)

Dream Theater, Andromeda, Rush, old Queensryche stuff, old Metallica, Megadeth, Pantera, Galactic Cowboys, and most progressive hard rock/metal. I do like a few others such as Sting (The Police as well), Casting Crowns, and I even like the Celtic Women stuff though it puts me to sleep in a hurry.

I also like an occasional Country song, most jazz, and some Blues.

I would rather have a tension pneumo, femur fx, AAA, and traumatic head injury than listen to a single rap song.


----------



## mikeN (Apr 28, 2009)

minneola24 said:


> I don't listen to music really,
> 
> But when I do it is
> 
> ...



I've seen mum(original line up) and explosions in the sky.


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 28, 2009)

exodus said:


> lol!
> 
> Funny timing of this post... I sent this song to one of my chick friends saying it reminded me of her eyes. She said, "I have blue eyes!"... CRAP! xD  -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j0FP1Y7Cuq0



I like it. Got classic trance/dance attributes to it. 

to elaborate the electronica i listen to, heres some of the artists

DJ tiesto
Paul oakenfold
ATB
David Guetta
michael mind
daft punk
a lot of remixes of old songs (bob marley - I'm a rainbow too, etc...)

and to bring it back into the day a bit

Eiffel 65 - blue
Sugarhill gang (way better than Run DMC)
Public Enemy

anything disco based


----------



## john76 (Apr 28, 2009)

country,metal,classic rock


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2009)

apagea99 said:


> I would rather have a tension pneumo, femur fx, AAA, and traumatic head injury than listen to a single rap song.



And I'd take them all at once!^_^

When I played football in HS the guys played rap on a boombox as loud as it would go in the locker-room before games, and I was the only guy who hated it, so I was usually voted under.:wacko:


----------



## NRNCEMT (Apr 29, 2009)

Metal, Rock, Classical, Country, Techno, Big Band, Rap.  <--In that order.

I love all kinds of music, as long as it has a story behind it...that's why I'm not a big fan of "Rap", it just repeats the same thing over and over and over.  But I'll listen to anything as long as it sounds good.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 29, 2009)

*Didn't we do a thread about our own personal code 3 themesongs?*

Right now I'm exploring Randy Newman and Tom Petty.
For code three listening pleasure, I'd want a dialogue-free copy of the orchestra-to-band version of VanHalen's "Human's Being" ("BELTZEEEERRRRR!!") 
from the movie "Twister" (scene: "Walk in the Woods").


----------



## emtfarva (Apr 29, 2009)

let see,

Counrty; Cash, Brooks and a bunch of the new stuff
Rock; ANYTHING, a bit of the hard stuff, old stuff, new stuff, power balads, and the hair bands
Alterinative; need I say more
Pop; depends on my mood and the what the scan buttons stops on

It is sad but I can go from Britney Spears to Garth to Disturbed to NIN to Taylor Swift to Journey and back all on the same transport. Thank god i work in EMS, I don't think I would fit in with any other world!


----------



## rescuepoppy (Apr 30, 2009)

Classic rock, southern rock, mostly stuff from the 70's or early 80's. Telling my age here but you just can't beat "old timey rock and roll"


----------



## marineman (May 1, 2009)

I listen to anything that falls in between hatebreed and willie nelson.

Actually that's all I really enjoy now is rock and country. Rock covers a very broad range though pretty much 80's and newer rock some heavy, some pop-punk, and some country from any era. Older country is better than the newer but I really like a few of the modern singers.


----------



## 46Young (May 7, 2009)

Disturbed, Sevendust, Pantera, Metallica for a PT session. 80's music to chill(Depeche Mode, Def Leppard, Bon Jovi, Rocky IV Soundtrack, Journey, and such). Hard House music for car trips, or a long run.


----------



## KempoEMT (May 8, 2009)

I Love Country, Rock, Alternative, pop, a little bit of rap, pop.


----------



## nomofica (May 8, 2009)

I'm into the really heavy deathcore/death metal/metalcore/hardcore/[insert infinite amount of subgenres here]. Bands like Whitechapel, God Forbid, All That Remains, All Shall Perish, Impending Doom, Scar Symmetry, etc, etc.

However, I'm a very music-oriented individual. I grew up listening to the oldies and classic rock, went through my wigger stage (and still enjoy listening to all sorts of hip-hop, rap, R&B, etc), my country stage (again, still enjoy the music). I will give any song, artist or group a fair chance. Stick it in my ear ph34r and I'll listen.


----------



## Bosco578 (May 8, 2009)

*you gots a perty mouth*

Any kind of redneck hillbilly banjo..........:unsure:


----------



## AaronMRT (May 8, 2009)

I mostly listen to Rock/Metal from the 70's & 80's.


----------



## Afflixion (May 22, 2009)

Anything really though I mostly like hardcore and metal but anything....

Hatebreed, Killswitch Engage, Incubus, Otep, Bullet For my Valentine, DJ Quicksilver, Paul Wall, Funeral for a Friend, Evergreen Terrace, Deftones, Muse, Action Action, Bright Eyes, The Faint, Dope, Goldfinger, Static X, Rascall Flatts, Breaking Benjamin, Brad Paisley, Cynic, DJ Rap, VNV Nation, Razed in Black.

Just to name a few from the top of my head.


----------



## guardian528 (May 22, 2009)

country and classic rock. all you need.

right now there is a big techno faze rolling through college campuses. it's really annoying, and every house party you go to has some weird electronic rave stuff going on. because of this i am subjected to it on a daily basis, but alas, it will never take me alive


----------



## fma08 (May 22, 2009)

BB King, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Gary Moore, Eric Clapton, Albert King, Buddy Guy, Muddy Waters, Robert Cray, etc. etc. etc. B)


----------



## mct601 (May 22, 2009)

Vicious said:


> Title says it all. My personal taste is heavy stuff and premo-screamo but I also like old school motown songs.
> 
> Some bands I like:
> Breaking Benjamin
> ...



Nice taste in music. I love those bands, especially Shinedown and BFMV.



Afflixion said:


> Anything really though I mostly like hardcore and metal but anything....
> 
> Hatebreed, Killswitch Engage, Incubus, Otep, Bullet For my Valentine, DJ Quicksilver, Paul Wall, Funeral for a Friend, Evergreen Terrace, Deftones, Muse, Action Action, Bright Eyes, The Faint, Dope, Goldfinger, Static X, Rascall Flatts, Breaking Benjamin, Brad Paisley, Cynic, DJ Rap, VNV Nation, Razed in Black.
> 
> Just to name a few from the top of my head.



I love Killswitch Engage. Favorite band, period. 


So I guess here's my list (absolute favorites)

Killswitch Engage
Avenged Sevenfold (old and new)
Bullet for my Valentine
Trivium (Ascendacy and Shogun albums)
Shinedown
Five Finger Death Punch
Trapt
Seether


I listen to alot of rock, of all kinds. I can't really get into older rock or death/black metal and screamo. Killswitch and Trivium are as "hardcore" as they get for me. I can't really get into rap/hip-hop (older stuff is good) and growing up in Mississippi has burned me out of country.


----------



## HotelCo (May 22, 2009)

Everything under the sun.

If I had to pick one band... 311.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 22, 2009)

90's rock

Alternative rock



Anywhere from Hoobastank to 3 Doors Down, to Limp Bizkit, Default, Barenaked Lades, etc etc etc


----------



## EMTinNEPA (May 23, 2009)

Practically everything.

And I mean *everything*.  Lots of people say they listen to "everything", but what they really mean is "everything on the radio or MTV".  I used to pride myself on being the only person in my high school to have Dream Theater, Bach, Metallica, Charles Barkley, Children of Bodom, Buckethead, Miles Davis, Old Crow Medicine Show, DHT, Alice In Chains, Led Zeppelin, T-Pain, Aerosmith, KISS, Death, Kelly Clarkson, Vivaldi, Joe Pass, the Crystal Method, DragonForce, Rush, Tool, Bill Hicks, and Eagle Eye Cherry on the same mp3 player.


----------



## nomofica (May 23, 2009)

EMTinNEPA said:


> Practically everything.
> 
> And I mean *everything*.  Lots of people say they listen to "everything", but what they really mean is "everything on the radio or MTV".  I used to pride myself on being the only person in my high school to have Dream Theater, Bach, Metallica, Charles Barkley, Children of Bodom, Buckethead, Miles Davis, Old Crow Medicine Show, DHT, Alice In Chains, Led Zeppelin, T-Pain, Aerosmith, KISS, Death, Kelly Clarkson, Vivaldi, Joe Pass, the Crystal Method, DragonForce, Rush, Tool, Bill Hicks, and Eagle Eye Cherry on the same mp3 player.



I'm with you, there.

Just for the amusement I put my iPod on shufle:

Lamb of God, Collective Soul, Vanilla Fudge (a 60's psychedelic band for those who don't know), A Day to Remember, a theatrical song from The Island movie soundtrack, Misery Signals, Comeback Kid, The Lonely Island, Killswitch Engage, 36 Crazyfists, NaS (hip hop), Eddie Vedder (Pearl Jam), Iron Maiden, theatrical song from Batman: The Dark Knight soundtrack... 

I could go on forever like that.


----------



## Nick647 (Dec 27, 2009)

I usually listen to punk rock.  

My favorite bands are usually out of Boston, MA.

Street Dogs
Dropkick Murphys
Mighty Mighty Bosstones
Far From Finished
Blood For Blood

and so much more from the city alone.

I love ska/reggae from the 60s

Bob Marley and the wailers, toots and the maytals, desmond dekker, jimmy cliff, the slackers, the specials, etc...

I also really love the Pogues.  Other stuff such as flogging molly, Bruce Springsteen I am a huge fan of.  Joe Strummer.  The Clash. Etc...I suggest everyone to listen haha.

I like good gangsta rap and hip hop-Dr.Dre, NWA, Biggie, 2 Pac, some Eminem, Snoop Dogg, etc...


----------



## wyoskibum (Dec 28, 2009)

AaronMRT said:


> I mostly listen to Rock/Metal from the 70's & 80's.



Sounds like WPLR's play list! ;-D


----------



## HotelCo (Dec 28, 2009)

Favorite bands right now are:
Rage Against The Machine and 311.


----------



## MusicMedic (Dec 28, 2009)

Linuss said:


> 90's rock
> 
> Alternative rock
> 
> ...



"Chickity China the Chinese Chicken, you have a drum stick and your brain stops tickin" 

Oh how i miss Barenaked Ladies 

Anyways, i like Alternative Rock as well, as some punk:

Bands: *Muse!!!!!* radiohead, 311, Anti-flag, Dead Kennedys, third eye blind, the bravery, paramore, Rise agianst,AFI, the list goes on!

but yeah Music is a big part of my life


----------



## eynonqrs (Dec 28, 2009)

I listen from everything from Classical up to the 80's. The only music I won't listen to is RAP. When I am having a real bad night @ the office I will usually play big band [i.e. Tommy Dorsey]. Calms me down.


----------



## ollie (Dec 29, 2009)

rockabilly music & rock , upright basses r awesome bands i love are, 
rise against
tiger army 
koffin kats 
dion and the belmonts 
breaking benjamin 
bill haley and his commets 
elvis presley 
johnny cash 
nirvana
fav. guitarist of all time MR. Carlos Santana


----------



## Manic_Wombat (Dec 29, 2009)

Yup, another heavy metal and classic rock fan here. Jazz fan too, and old rap.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 29, 2009)

Punk, Rock and Oi Mostly.

Varukers, Sham 69, The last resort, GBH, to name a few


----------



## Nick647 (Dec 29, 2009)

schulz said:


> Punk, Rock and Oi Mostly.
> 
> Varukers, Sham 69, The last resort, GBH, to name a few



Heck yeah.  I like the same genres.


----------

